
Using Dropbox as a Git repository - falava
http://rogerstringer.com/2012/04/16/using-dropbox-as-a-git-repository
======
facorreia
I've done this. I even wrote a blog post just like this. But I found out this
doesn't work very well and in fact can easily leave you with a corrupted
repository, specially if you try and push to the repository from a second
machine. The problem is aggravated because git creates a lot of files and
Dropbox doesn't have rollback by directory, only file by file. There are many
blog posts and answers over the net by people that realized this just doesn't
work so well. I currently use bitbucket for free private git hosting. I also
have a script that uses git bundle to create an archive inside my Dropbox
folder, just for redundancy.

~~~
ryandvm
This is a bit off topic, but I'll second the Bitbucket recommendation. Sure
they ripped off Github's implementation, but the free, unlimited private
hosting is just too good of a value to pass up.

I never understood why Github doesn't offer a better plan for the ADHD
tinkerer. I want many repos - perhaps at the expense of limited collaborators
or size.

------
flexd
Why not just place the entire repository in Dropbox, and still use something
like GitHub or BitBucket for remote tracking?

I have all my repositories in Dropbox (or it's equivalent), regardless of them
being in a version control system or not.

~~~
platzhirsch
+1

------
bradleyland
Will this work? Most of the time. Is it a good idea? Probably not.

Using Dropbox violates a basic expectation of the git toolchain: that it,
alone, will manage the contents of the repo. Any process that alters files
within the git repo without going through the git toolchain is a bad idea,
IMO.

